# Where to find clear tubing for water changes or is garden hose safe?



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Where do you find clear tubing for doing water changes at a reasonable price. I need 50ft and I dont want to buy the whole python kit.

or

Is anyone using garden hose. I know some garden hoses say not for drinking on the label. Has anyone found it to be fine? I know my brother has RV garden hose which I made to drink out of but I think its costly. 

Any ideas or thought would be great!

Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can get drinking water safe garden hoses but I use a rubber hose as the warm water tends to ruin regular garden hoses fairly quickly. However lots of people use garden hoses for WC's . I just siphon the water out into my tub and refill from the sink with a rubber hose. The python tends to waste a lot of water in creating the siphon.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive used garden hoses before but it was years ago. Ive been using RV hose so I was a little worried the rubber in a normal garden hose might bother the fish. Thanks for the info. 

Looks like garden hose it is. Black and decker sells a neat automatic rewind reel with hose that looks great. I want to mount it beside the laundry sink. Nice and easy clean up. I also want to add an adapter so I can switch from vacuum to no vacuum easily. More projects. LOL.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you use a garden hose, it needs to be for potable water. Many vinyl hoses will have mildew inhibitors in them. If you're only using them to drain that would be probably ok, but if you're going to fill with it, make sure it's potable water safe.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I had to extend my python by 15 ft. found clear tubing cheapest at "princess auto".


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Though a hose for potable water might be better, I have just used a cheap garden hose from walmart for my DIY python with no harmful effect yet, to my knowledge anyway lol. As far as a DIY python goes....all you need is a Lee's Ultimate Super Pump (Replacement Part) ( available at most LFS's for less than $15) and a long enough garden hose. I Don't use it for the vacuuming/draining tho, as it waste alot of unnecessary clean water. I cut the garden hose in half and used the female end for the filling part , from the sink to the tank. The other half of the hose I connected my gravel cleaner hose and just run it outside to the plants or garden. As far siphoning methods go, I find it's much stronger & faster outflow/suction, than having it hooked to the sink and wasting alot of good water to get the same result except slower.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

go to home depot, hardware,whatever most hardware shops sell tubing by the foot , i bought 20 feet of the good stuff and it was under $15 bucks buddy ,


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

*typo*



macframalama said:


> go to home depot, hardware,whatever most hardware shops sell tubing by the foot , i bought 20 feet of the good stuff and it was under $15 bucks buddy ,


Hello. yes home depot, Rona also has food safe clear hose bye the foot. you can also get it from a dairy farm supplier like delaval but it is more, but also much better quality and thicker. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if your implying my spelling and punctuation are horrid.... i am aware, lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you can, go for a larger inside diameter, at least 3/4" ID over the standard 1/2" ID. It will make your water changes that much faster, both draining and pumping back in.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can also go to a commercial hose supplier like Greenline Hose. They can hook you up with just about any kind of hose and even make it for you custom length. If you can set up a commercial account, you can get some great prices too.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> If you can, go for a larger inside diameter, at least 3/4" ID over the standard 1/2" ID. It will make your water changes that much faster, both draining and pumping back in.


Hello. i am no master plumber but i know a thing or two. and a bigger diameter hose will not help with filling. most taps are 1/2 inch. and a 1/2 inch pipe can only flow so much psi, no matter what you attach to it. but a bigger siphon line will drain faster. Cheers


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. i am no master plumber but i know a thing or two. and a bigger diameter hose will not help with filling. most taps are 1/2 inch. and a 1/2 inch pipe can only flow so much psi, no matter what you attach to it. but a bigger siphon line will drain faster. Cheers


Sorry, I should prequalified my post, I use a utility pump to pump water back in from my water storage barrels, so for me, a huge diffrence from just a 1/2 to 3/4 hose.


----------

